# Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?



## Fetter Barsch (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich war gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr angeln, ich werf zum ersten Mal aus, sofort sind 2 Kontrolleure hinter mir. Ich wurde im gesamten letzten Jahr nicht kontrolliert(war ca. 50 mal angeln).
Ich dachte, ist ja kein Problem, ich hab ja alles dabei. Dann zeigt der eine Kontrolleur mir aber, das ich vergessen hab, die letzte Seite des Erlaubnisscheins auszufüllen.#q Ich dachte, jetzt werd ich abgemahnt oder so, letztes Jahr hab ich ja noch dran gedacht. Dann schreibt er sich aber die Daten des Fischereischeins auf und konfisziert meinen Erlaubnisschein:c und sagt ich würde bald einen Anruf bekommen, also wahrscheinlich montags, ich bin dann schon wieder im Internat, sie müssten das wohl mit meinen Eltern klären.

Womit muss ich jetzt rechnen. Zählt das als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder schon als Straftat? Wie viel wird mich das kosten? Falls das irgendwas beeinflusst, ich wohn in Sachsen und bin noch nicht volljährig.

MfG Tony


----------



## fordprefect (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Hast du vergessen hinten Gewässernummer und Datum einzutragen?
Ich habe mal das Datum vergessen, wobei das an sich quatsch ist bei einem Tagesschein.
Der Kontrolleur hat mich aber nur ermahnt und gemeint ich solls noch eintragen.
Ka, was da passieren kann. Wenn du wirklich bloß vergessen hast den Tag da einzutragen halte ich das für ziemlich überzogen.
Aber solche posten ziehen halt mal gern Leute an, die sich und andern was beweisen müssen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@:Fetter Barsch
Hallo 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.Füllt ihr in Sachsen eure Erlaubnisscheine selber aus.? Oder wer hat Dir den Schein ausgehändigt.?

Gruß Esox 1960


----------



## fordprefect (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

In Sachsen darf man mit dem Erlaubisschein des LVSA in so ziemlich ganz Sachsen Angeln. Also an allen Gewässern des Gewässerpools. Daher muss man vor Angelbeginn die Gewässernummer und das Datum eintragen.
Aus meiner Sicht ist es eine Lapalie, wenn man das gerade mal vergisst. Man hat ja einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein, aber naja.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Da hab ich die gleich frage wie mein Vorposter.
Musst du jedesmal den Tag eintragen bevor du loslegst mit Angeln ?


----------



## fordprefect (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Also in der Gewässerordnung ( http://www.anglerverband-sachsen.de.../12/2011-12-16_gewaesserordnung-2012-2014.pdf ) gibt es einen Katalog mit Maßnahmen für Verstöße gegen die Satzung. Ist natürlich erst mal nur für Mitglieder interessant.
Für Verbandsmitglieder sieht die Satzung als "Strafe" beim ersten mal einen Eintrag in dem Fangbuch sowie eine Ermahnung vor. Beim wiederholten Male gibt es einen Verweis für den Tag und irgendwann mal einen zeitweiligen Entzug des Erlaubnisscheins.
Also wirklich zu befürchten hast du eigentlich nichts denke ich.
Bloß dein Angeltag wurde dir kaputt gemacht.

Edit: Gilt auch für Gastangler.
Paragraph 1.5 sagt aus Gewässer und Datum eintragen. Da darf er dich nur ermahnen, aber nicht wegschicken.
1.6 wäre Fisch vergessen einzutragen, dann darf er dich tatsächlich für den Tag nach Hause schicken.

Wenn du wirklich nur gegen 1.5 verstoßen hast, kannst du auch den Spieß umdrehen und dich über den Aufseher beschweren. Denn scheinbar hat der dich ohne Recht um deinen Schein gebracht.
Hast du die Namen von den Beiden? Sind ja immerhin 10€ die sie dir abgeluxt haben. Am besten nächstes mal die Gewässerordnung dabei haben und im Zweifel die Polizei rufen, wenn die dir das Leben ohne Grund schwer machen wollen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

ja , im Fangbuch werden Tag und Gewässernummer vor jedem Angeln vermerkt.
 Ich denke, er meint seine persönlichen Daten auf der letzten Seite .
 Naja , etwas übertrieben vom Herrn Kontrolletie, die Papiere deswegen einzuziehen.
 Gruß A


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Du warst mit einen Blanko-Schein unterwegs?
Blanko-Schein ist *kein gültiger Erlaubnisschein* nach dem Gesetz

bei uns ist dieses Problem meist bei Zugewanderten zu beobachten welche dann die Fangbücher "rumreichen"
kann aber nicht bewiesen werden und nach ner Kontrolle eh nicht mehr möglich.|kopfkrat

Kontoller waren bestimmt vom Verband.
diese handelten im eigendlichen Sinne korrekt.wobei Konfizieren darf er nicht nur einziehen!
geht dann an den Verband der bestimmt die Strafe anhand des Kataloges.

bei Staatlichen hätteste den vor Ort ausgefüllt und gut wäre gewesen dazu ne Ermahnung
bei Dienstgeilen dazu ne Anzeige bei der Behörde


----------



## Fetter Barsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

996 hat recht, ich meine die persönlichen Daten auf der letzten Seite.

@Locke4865: Genau, Blanko hat der denn genannt.
Kein gültiger Erlaubnisschein? Das hört sich schlecht für mich an, nach kurzem googlen. Wo findet man diesem Katalog, kann man den irgendwo im Netz finden, oder ist der nicht öffentlich zugänglich?
Weiß einer, was mich erwartet?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Naja, ohne persönliche Daten ist es wirklich ein Blankoschein der vielfach soviel zählt wie garkein Schein. Denn wie bereits festgestellt könnte man einen Blankoschein weitergeben und so mit vielen Leruten den selben Schein nutzen. Ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.

Aber wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen, abwarten, kannst eh nix mehr ändern.


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Wo findet man diesem Katalog, kann man den irgendwo im Netz finden, oder ist der nicht öffentlich zugänglich?
> Weiß einer, was mich erwartet?



den Katalog hast du in deinen Gewässerverzeichnis
nach dem Ehrenkodex Anlage 5.2(siehe Link oben Post 5)
wäre der letzte Punkt 
Eintrag hätte auch gereicht bist bestimmt an paar "Frischlinge" oder dienstgeile geraten 
war gerade wiedermal ein Lehrgang nach meiner Info

für Staatliche "Strafen" gibt es sowas nicht öffendlich

Kommt jetzt auf den Verband an ob er Strafanzeige stellt oder nicht
wenn Ja verstoß gegen §19,2 Fischereigesetz (Schwarzangeln)|bigeyes
kann vorm Staatsanwalt enden wenn´s dumm läuft


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Sind die Erlaubnisscheine nicht in aller Regel fortlaufend durchnummeriert?

Ich kenne das nur so, dass die Scheine eine Nummer tragen - dabei werden Listen geführt, in denen vermerkt ist, welche Nummer der Schein von Person "XY" hat.

Den Erhalt des Scheins quittiert man in aller Regel auch mit seiner Unterschrift - damit ist dieser eine Schein dann rechtssicher immer auch NUR *EINER* konkreten Person zuzuordnen.

(so läuft das z.B. auch bei den Rheinkarten hier in NRW) Nummer & Personendaten werden in Listen eingetragen!

Klar sollte man den Erlaubnisschein dann auch ausfüllen und unterschreiben - aber durch die Zuordnung über die laufende Nummer und diese Listen kann EIGENTLICH auch im Ergebnis niemand mit einem "Blanko-Schein" etwas anfangen, *WENN* dieser ne fortlaufende Nummer trägt, weil ja eine bestimmte Person diesem Schein sicher zuzuordnen ist!

K.A. - aber ich halte das "nur" für einen formalen Fehler, der allenfalls zu einer OWI oder einer Ermahnung führt - ich hätte an Stelle des Kontrolleurs die Daten nachtragen lassen - oder im Verdachtsfall versucht, erst einmal die Daten der Person zu kriegen, welche den Erlaubnisschein in Empfang genommen hat - stimmen diese Daten mit dem kontrollierten Angler überein, dann halte ich es für eine formale Lappalie - stimmen die Daten nicht überein, dann wird´s haarig....
Die "Einziehung" der Papiere finde ich unverhältnismäßig und wenn der TE  wirklich der rechtmäßige Scheininhaber ist, dann finde ich die Maßnahme  ziemlich übertrieben!
Naja - ich hoffe und denke, dass wird sich klären!


Um effektiv helfen zu können hier mal 2 Fragen an den TE:
*
1:

Wie und wo hast Du den Schein (gegen Unterschrift?) erhalten lieber TE?

2:

Trägt der Schein eine fortlaufende Nummer und bist Du beim Erhalt dieses Scheins mit Deinen Personalien in einer Liste registriert worden?
*

Bitte antworte darauf, weil das helfen könnte, den weiteren Verlauf zu prognostizieren!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Franky (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Blanko-Erlaubnisschein??? Wie kommt man an sowas?
Ich habe bislang immer meinen Fischereischein vorzeigen müssen, von dem die Daten auf den Erlaubnisschein übertragen wurden. Ein Durchschlag ist immer beim Aussteller geblieben. Dabei war es egal, auf welchen Zeitraum sich die Erlaubnis bezog - ob ein Tagesschein oder die Jahreskarte.


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

In Sachsen läufts meist so 
Vereinskassierung 
alten Schein abgeben 
Neuen nach ansicht des Fischereischeines entgegennehmen
und bezahlen
Ausfüllen mußt du schön selber soviel Zeit ist da nicht 

@Ernie
die Scheine werden in der Regel von den Vereinen ausgegeben

Klar werden auch unser Scheine in Listen eingetragen und die an den Verband zurückübermittelt

klar lässt sich das beim Verband feststellen wem der Schein gehört 
nur ebend nicht vor Ort von den Kontrollern
deshalb einziehen -> Rücksendung an Verband die überprüfen 
und sprechen Strafe aus oder auch nicht
und geben Schein zurück oder nicht

natürlich wäre die humanste Fariante gewesen einfach ausfüllen lassen und gut mit Eintrag ins Fangbuch 
sagt eigendlich auch die Vorschrift da einmaliger Verstoß


----------



## Fetter Barsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@ernie1973: 

1. Der Vorstand meines Vereins hat mir den Erlaubnisschein für 2014 Ende Dezember 2013 beim Vereinstreffen gegeben.

2. Also, meine Personalien wurden an den o. g. Tag in einer Liste eingetragen.
Ob der Erlaubnisschein ne eigene Nummer hat, weiß ich jetzt nicht. 
Wäre das dann die selber Nummer des Fischereischeins?

MfG Tony


----------



## Riesenangler (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Ich weiß es nicht so ganz genau aber ich glaube bei uns kostet das pro fehlender Eintragung in den Papieren einen zehner. Also Unterschrift vergessen, Zehn Euro, Datum vergessen , zehn Euro, Name vergessen, Zehn Euro, USW.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@Riesenangler: Ernsthaft?! Aber man vergisst doch dann meistens alles und nicht die Hälfte oder so!


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Schein hat def. eine Nummer die nicht mit dem Fischereischein identisch ist (wäre purer Zufall)


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> @ernie1973:
> 
> 
> Wäre das dann die selber Nummer des Fischereischeins?
> ...




Nein - das wäre dann vermutlich nur die laufende Nummer des Erlaubnisscheins, die mit der Nummer Deines Fischereischeines eigentlich nichts zu tun hat! (allerdings kann die F-Schein - Nummer mit in der Liste bei der Ausgabe des E-Scheines vermerkt werden, weil der F-Schein in aller Regel vor Ausgabe des E-Scheines erstmal vorgelegt werden muss - könnte ja z.B. abgelaufen sein etc.).

Anhand dieser werden in den Listen Deine Personalien dem Schein mit dieser einen konkreten Nummer zugeordnet, so dass niemand im Ergebnis ein "Blanko-Schein" etwas nützen würde, da *dieser eine* konkrete Schein - mit *dieser einen* fortlaufenden Nummer ja bei Ausgabe nur *DIR* zugeordnet wurde!

Ernie


----------



## zokker (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Nein - das wäre dann vermutlich nur die laufende Nummer des Erlaubnisscheins, die mit der Nummer Deines Fischereischeines eigentlich nichts zu tun hat! (allerdings kann die F-Schein - Nummer mit in der Liste bei der Ausgabe des E-Scheines vermerkt werden, weil der F-Schein in aller Regel vor Ausgabe des E-Scheines erstmal vorgelegt werden muss - könnte ja z.B. abgelaufen sein etc.).
> 
> Anhand dieser werden in den Listen Deine Personalien dem Schein mit dieser einen konkreten Nummer zugeordnet, so dass niemand im Ergebnis ein "Blanko-Schein" etwas nützen würde, da *dieser eine* konkrete Schein - mit *dieser einen* fortlaufenden Nummer ja bei Ausgabe nur *DIR* zugeordnet wurde!
> 
> Ernie



Nur ein vollständig ausgefüllter Schein ist gültig. Kein Kontrolleur prüft am Wasser telefonisch die Identität des Scheinbesitzers nach.  
 Wenn es Dein erstes Vergehen beim Angeln war, wird es schon nicht so schlimm werden. Haste allerdings schon was auf dem Kerbholz, ja dann ist man Scheixxe.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Franky schrieb:


> Blanko-Erlaubnisschein??? Wie kommt man an sowas?
> Ich habe bislang immer meinen Fischereischein vorzeigen müssen, von dem die Daten auf den Erlaubnisschein übertragen wurden. Ein Durchschlag ist immer beim Aussteller geblieben. Dabei war es egal, auf welchen Zeitraum sich die Erlaubnis bezog - ob ein Tagesschein oder die Jahreskarte.




Genauso kenne ich das auch. Läuft bei uns in RhlP auch so. Komisch das es sowas überhaupt gibt. Der Schein sollte doch einheitlich im ganzen Land vom Aussteller  auszufüllen sein. Komisch das von Bundesland zu Bundesland so verschieden ist. 
Mal gespannt was rauskommt.


----------



## antonio (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Genauso kenne ich das auch. Läuft bei uns in RhlP auch so. Komisch das es sowas überhaupt gibt. Der Schein sollte doch einheitlich im ganzen Land vom Aussteller  auszufüllen sein. Komisch das von Bundesland zu Bundesland so verschieden ist.
> Mal gespannt was rauskommt.



willst du dich als aussteller hinsetzen und tausende scheine ausfüllen, wie lange soll das dauern.
lies mal im tröt , wie das in sachsen von statten geht.

antonio


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Keine Angst hab ich schon gelesen. 
Bei uns stehen ab Dezember bis Januar auch die Ausgabestellen voll mit Leuten die den Schein holen und dort wird auch jeder Schein per Hand ausgefüllt und das klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Franky schrieb:


> Blanko-Erlaubnisschein??? Wie kommt man an sowas?
> Ich habe bislang immer meinen Fischereischein vorzeigen müssen, von dem die Daten auf den Erlaubnisschein übertragen wurden.



Die Sache mit den Blanko-Erlaubnisscheinen ist bei Tageskarten ganz einfach: In vielen Fischereivereinen dürfen Gäste nur im Beisein eines Vereinsmitglieds in Vereinsgewässern fischen. der Erlaubnisschein wird hierbei vom Vereinsmitglied gekauft. Das Vereinsmitglied ist dann dafür verantwortlich, dass der Gast einen Fischereischein hat und der Erlaubnisschein entsprechend ausgefüllt wird.

Das ist selbst in Bayern gängige Praxis.

 Und der Empfang der Jahreserlaubnisscheine wird vom Angler gegengezeichnet, seinen Namen etc. muss er aber selbst eintragen.


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

hier gehts aber nicht um Gastscheine sondern um den regulären
für jedes Mitglied


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Bei uns werden Tages- wie Jahresscheine gegen Vorlage des Fischereischeins sowie gegen Unterschrift von der Ausgabestelle ausgefüllt.

In der Jahreskarte sind dann - abgesehen von eventuellen Fängen - bei jedem Angeln Tag und Uhrzeit vor Angelbeginn einzutragen, im Tagesschein logischerweise nur Fänge und Uhrzeit (denn das Datum trägt dann ebenfalls die Ausgabestelle ein).


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich war gestern zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr angeln, ich werf zum ersten Mal aus, sofort sind 2 Kontrolleure hinter mir. Ich wurde im gesamten letzten Jahr nicht kontrolliert(war ca. 50 mal angeln).
> Ich dachte, ist ja kein Problem, ich hab ja alles dabei. Dann zeigt der eine Kontrolleur mir aber, das ich vergessen hab, die letzte Seite des Erlaubnisscheins auszufüllen.#q Ich dachte, jetzt werd ich abgemahnt oder so, letztes Jahr hab ich ja noch dran gedacht. Dann schreibt er sich aber die Daten des Fischereischeins auf und konfisziert meinen Erlaubnisschein:c und sagt ich würde bald einen Anruf bekommen, also wahrscheinlich montags, ich bin dann schon wieder im Internat, sie müssten das wohl mit meinen Eltern klären.
> 
> Womit muss ich jetzt rechnen. Zählt das als Ordnungswidrigkeit oder schon als Straftat? Wie viel wird mich das kosten? Falls das irgendwas beeinflusst, ich wohn in Sachsen und bin noch nicht volljährig.
> ...



Ja Tony,
da kannst du jetzt leider nur abwarten und dich evtl mal an deinen Vorstand wenden und die Umstände erklären... ist besser als wenn es über den Verband dort ankommt, denn die VGA/der Verband werden sich nach dem Einzug des ES auch mit deinem Vereinsvorstand in Verbindung setzen - also geh in die Offensive und erkläre wie und was.

Zur Sache selbst:
Der Erlaubnisschein ist nur gültig, wenn er *vollständig *ausgefüllt ist und dazu gehört halt auch die letzte Seite mit Name und Adresse !
Ob die Kontrolleure nun den ES gleich einziehen mussten, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.

Noch was allgemeines:

Die Erlaubnisscheine in Sachsen haben fortlaufende Nummern, welche bei der Ausgabe in ein Verkaufsregister mit Name und Adresse eingetragen werden, so dass eine eindeutige Zuordnung möglich ist. Das kann aber nur der Verband, bei welchem die Listen archiviert werden, oder eben der jeweils ausgebende Verein, welcher die Liste erstellt und in aller Regel eine Kopie seiner Ausgabeliste behält.
Der Kontrolleur vor Ort hat keine Möglichkeit kurzfristig eine Zuordnung/Identifizierung vorzunehmen.
Muss er auch nicht, er hat nur zu Kontrollieren, ob u.a. gültige Papiere vorhanden sind und die waren eben in deinem Falle nicht gültig.

Gruß

PS:
Ob da irgendjemand in Bayern oder Hessen auf ne Tageskarte noch die Körbchengröße der Freundin notiert ist hier völlig uninteressant ;-)
Das hilft ihm Nichts !
Dem Tony wurde der Erlaubnisschein für Sachsen weggenommen und keine Tageskarte oder sonstwas...


----------



## Fetter Barsch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Falls das noch jemand liest:

Ich hab jetzt noch keine Nachricht, was ich nun zu erwarten hab. Aber mein Vater kennt einen Kontrolleur, der hat gesagt, das ich wahrscheinlich in meinem Fall mit einer Verwarnung(also eine Art Eintrag ins Fangbuch?), einer Belehrung durch den Vorsitzenden meines Vereins und das schlimmste: Mein Erlaubnisschein wird wahrscheinlich 3-6 Monate entzogen. :c:c:c.
Da ich am 1 Mai kaum geangelt hab, wäre das 1/2 oder sogar 3/4 Jahr ohne Angeln. Wenn ich doch mal angeln gehen wöllte, müsste ich mir eine Tageskarte für 10€ holen.
Wenn ich nur noch jedes 2. WE angeln gehen würde wäre das immer noch 60-80€. Denn noch mal eine so lange Zeit ohne angeln, da hau ich lieber das Taschengeld raus.#q
MfG Tony


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Wenn das deine erste verfehlung ist, finde ich das unverschämt. Die sind ja nicht ganz dicht bei euch.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Servus Tony,



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Falls das noch jemand liest:
> 
> Ich hab jetzt noch keine Nachricht, was ich nun zu erwarten hab. Aber mein Vater kennt einen Kontrolleur, der hat gesagt, das ich wahrscheinlich in meinem Fall mit einer Verwarnung(also eine Art Eintrag ins Fangbuch?), einer Belehrung durch den Vorsitzenden meines Vereins und das schlimmste: Mein Erlaubnisschein wird wahrscheinlich 3-6 Monate entzogen. :c:c:c.




Hast du denn schonmal Kontakt mit deinem Vorstand aufgenommen?
Ich erwähnte ja, dass es besser ist, selbst an die ranzutreten, als das die es vom Verband bzw. der VGA erfahren.
Und was der Bekannte von deinem Vater erzählt ist erstmal nebensächlich, denn wenn dies dein erster Verstoss oder Fehltritt war, ist es meist mit nem Eintrag im Fangbuch erledigt.
Also frage bei deinem Vorstand nach, denn du hast den Schein ja bezahlt und wenn man den dir wegnimmt, muss man das auch schlüssig begründen -> warum und für wie lang.

Gruß


----------



## macman (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

DU hast mein tiefstes Mitgefühl! Ich finde es recht übertrieben, eine kräftige Standpauke inklusive eine Eintragung wäre ja noch erträglich aber das.


----------



## Blauzahn (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn das deine erste verfehlung ist, finde ich das unverschämt. Die sind ja nicht ganz dicht bei euch.



Es steht doch noch garnichts fest, denn die vermeintliche Strafe ist laut Tony nur von Vaters Bekannten gemutmasst...

Momentan hat er nur keinen Schein und hier ist es hilfreich, wenn er bei seinem Vorstand nachfragt.
Er hat nunmal Mist gebaut und ist an einen Übereifrigen geraten.
Das kann man aber, so man zur Kommunikation bereit ist und es wirklich der erste Verstoss ist/war, mit ein paar Gesprächen klären   |wavey:


----------



## fordprefect (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Also ich bin letzte Woche in nen Verein eingetreten und habe mein Fangbuch erhalten. Da wurde mir gesagt ich soll ja alles eintragen, weil letztens wohl jemand, das für den Rest des Jahres abgeben musste.
Will dir keine Angst machen, aber dachte es könnte dich interessieren.

Was ich übrigens total bescheuert finde. Hinten ist eine zweite Seite für so eine gesonderte Talsperre. Da muss man noch einmal seine Adresse eintragen, hatte ich nicht gemacht, weil ich da nicht war und wurde gleich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich das auch wenn ich gar nicht an dem Gewässer bin ausfüllen muss.

Also die ganze Bürokratie ist schon ziemlich übertrieben.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Angelscheinentzug für einen eingefleischten angler? Angeln ist wie eine sucht. Ich würde schwarz angeln, kein scheixx.


----------



## Locke4865 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



zokker schrieb:


> Angelscheinentzug für einen eingefleischten angler? Angeln ist wie eine sucht. Ich würde schwarz angeln, kein scheixx.



und Post vom Staatsanwalt riskieren?
das kann dann richtig teuer werden |bigeyes


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Wenn ich dann genau so oft wie in den letzten 40 jahren kontrolliert werde, besteht keine gefahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253898
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694


----------



## labralehn (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



> Was ich übrigens total bescheuert finde. Hinten ist eine zweite Seite  für so eine gesonderte Talsperre. Da muss man noch einmal seine Adresse  eintragen, hatte ich nicht gemacht, weil ich da nicht war und wurde  gleich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass ich das auch wenn ich gar nicht  an dem Gewässer bin ausfüllen muss.



Gäbe das Ärger, wenn diese Seite im Fangbuch nicht mehr vorhanden wäre? :q


----------



## Fetter Barsch (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

So jetzt hat der Dresdner Verein mir einen Brief geschickt:
Was soll ich sagen, ich bin erleichtert!
|jump:

Entgegen der Aussage des einen  Kontrolleurs bin ich abgesehen von einer Belehrung in meinem Fangbuch noch mal davongekommen.|supergri
Dafür hab ich jetzt natürlich schon was auf dem Kerbholz.
Ich soll dann meinen Vereinsvorsitzenden kontaktieren und kann mir dann dort den Erlaubnisschein abholen.
Der Vereinsvorsitzende kann auch noch eine Strafe verhängen, ich erwart da aber nichts Schlimmes.

Weiß einer, was der Vorsitzende für Strafen verhänge darf?

MfG Tony


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@:Fetter Barsch
Hallo, ich freue mich für Dich.Endlich mal ein bisschen Fingerspitzengefühl,dass hätte man sich eigentlich schon bei der ersten Kontrolle gewünscht.Mehr als ein Arbeitsdienst am Gewässer, oder ähnliches sollte als "STRAFE" wohl nicht zu befürchten sein.
Also Petri Heil und viel Spass beim angeln.
Gruß
Esox 1960


----------



## spin73 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Rein rechtlich ist es doch aber so, das die Vereinskontolleure etc. prinzipiell ja überhaupt keinerlei Rechtsbefugnisse haben geschweige denn irgendwas einziehen können - weder die Papiere noch das Angelgerät. Diese Info habe ich von unserem Leiter der Unteren Fischereibehörde. Außer den staatlich geprüften Fischereiaufsehern (die sich mit ihren Dienstausweis und den ihnen im Ausweis zugewiesenen Gewässernummern legitimieren müssen) und der Polizei, muss ich wenn ich das nicht möchte mich weder bei denen ausweisen noch sonstiges. Auch das Ordungsamt hat kein Kontrollrecht bei Anglern. Sie können die Polizei rufen wenn ich mich weigere meine Papiere zu zeigen - mehr aber auch nicht. Der Rest ist reine Freiwilligkeit und keinesfalls meine Pflicht. Als ich das bei einer Kontrolle mal angesprochen habe, musste mir derjenige dies zähneknirschend bestätigen und war auch gleich etwas "zahmer". 

Natürlich hat man im Normalfall mit dem vorzeigen der Papiere kein Problem. Aber wenn sich dann welche (wie öfter passiert) aufspielen und einen raushängen lassen wollen, dann würde ich einfach die Polizei kommen lassen und mich weigern irgendwas vorzuzeigen. Man sollte sich also die vorgezeigten "Ausweise" immer recht genau anschauen bevor man irgendwas aushändigt. Die Vereine stellen oft den staatlichen ähnlich aussehende "Ausweise" für freiwillige Kontrolleure aus, diese sind jedoch rechtlich gesehen nichts wert!


----------



## GeorgeB (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Du hast dir am Anfang schon viel zu viel Kopp gemacht, Tony. Der wird dir die Rübe schon nicht abreißen. Bisschen dududu, und das war's. #6


----------



## Locke4865 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> So jetzt hat der Dresdner Verein mir einen Brief geschickt:
> Was soll ich sagen, ich bin erleichtert!
> |jump:
> 
> ...


schön für dich das du weiteranglen kannst
Lag ich mit meiner Einschätzung ja nicht weit weg
wie ich schon schrieb hätte da auch der kurze Dienstweg gereicht
Eintrag des Kontroller´s und gut
Strafen des Vorsitzenden = Vereinsstrafe da gibt´s vieles :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich ist es doch aber so, das die Vereinskontolleure etc. prinzipiell ja überhaupt keinerlei Rechtsbefugnisse haben geschweige denn irgendwas einziehen können - weder die Papiere noch das Angelgerät. Diese Info habe ich von unserem Leiter der Unteren Fischereibehörde. Außer den staatlich geprüften Fischereiaufsehern (die sich mit ihren Dienstausweis und den ihnen im Ausweis zugewiesenen Gewässernummern legitimieren müssen) und der Polizei, muss ich wenn ich das nicht möchte mich weder bei denen ausweisen noch sonstiges. Auch das Ordungsamt hat kein Kontrollrecht bei Anglern. Sie können die Polizei rufen wenn ich mich weigere meine Papiere zu zeigen - mehr aber auch nicht. Der Rest ist reine Freiwilligkeit und keinesfalls meine Pflicht. Als ich das bei einer Kontrolle mal angesprochen habe, musste mir derjenige dies zähneknirschend bestätigen und war auch gleich etwas "zahmer".
> 
> Natürlich hat man im Normalfall mit dem vorzeigen der Papiere kein Problem. Aber wenn sich dann welche (wie öfter passiert) aufspielen und einen raushängen lassen wollen, dann würde ich einfach die Polizei kommen lassen und mich weigern irgendwas vorzuzeigen. Man sollte sich also die vorgezeigten "Ausweise" immer recht genau anschauen bevor man irgendwas aushändigt. Die Vereine stellen oft den staatlichen ähnlich aussehende "Ausweise" für freiwillige Kontrolleure aus, diese sind jedoch rechtlich gesehen nichts wert!


 
 Das kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an.

Das machst du bei uns im Verein z.B. genau ein Mal, dann fliegst du entsprechend Satzung entweder raus oder erhältst als Fremdangler nie wieder eine Tageskarte. 

 Bei uns im Verein ist laut Satzung jedes Mitglied befugt, Kontrollen durchzuführen. Wer das nicht mag, darf sich gern was Neues suchen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Weiß einer, was der Vorsitzende für Strafen verhänge darf?



 Die Frage selbst ist schon falsch. 
Greif zum Extremsten: Sprich mit Deinem Vorsitzenden |wavey:


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Rein rechtlich ist es doch aber so, das die Vereinskontolleure etc. prinzipiell ja überhaupt keinerlei Rechtsbefugnisse haben geschweige denn irgendwas einziehen können - weder die Papiere noch das Angelgerät. Diese Info habe ich von unserem Leiter der Unteren Fischereibehörde. Außer den staatlich geprüften Fischereiaufsehern (die sich mit ihren Dienstausweis und den ihnen im Ausweis zugewiesenen Gewässernummern legitimieren müssen) und der Polizei, muss ich wenn ich das nicht möchte mich weder bei denen ausweisen noch sonstiges. Auch das Ordungsamt hat kein Kontrollrecht bei Anglern. Sie können die Polizei rufen wenn ich mich weigere meine Papiere zu zeigen - mehr aber auch nicht. Der Rest ist reine Freiwilligkeit und keinesfalls meine Pflicht. Als ich das bei einer Kontrolle mal angesprochen habe, musste mir derjenige dies zähneknirschend bestätigen und war auch gleich etwas "zahmer".
> 
> Natürlich hat man im Normalfall mit dem vorzeigen der Papiere kein Problem. Aber wenn sich dann welche (wie öfter passiert) aufspielen und einen raushängen lassen wollen, dann würde ich einfach die Polizei kommen lassen und mich weigern irgendwas vorzuzeigen. Man sollte sich also die vorgezeigten "Ausweise" immer recht genau anschauen bevor man irgendwas aushändigt. Die Vereine stellen oft den staatlichen ähnlich aussehende "Ausweise" für freiwillige Kontrolleure aus, diese sind jedoch rechtlich gesehen nichts wert!






Fast schon zuviel, um alles zu korrigieren,

aber:

Je nach Satzung können Vereinskontrolleure durchaus den (Vereins-) Erlaubnisschein einziehen und auch mehr, wenn die Satzung dies hinreichend bestimmt, auch wenn dieser Kontrolleur "nur" vom Verein stammt - das hängt aber halt´ von der jeweiligen Satzung ab, welcher man sich als Vereinsmitglied in aller Regel beim Eintritt unterwirft!!!

Zudem hat das Ordnungsamt in so einigen Fallkonstellationen annähernd die gleichen Befugnisse, wie die Polizei, zumindest wenn verbeamtete Ordnungsamtsmenschen agieren (Angestellte und Knöllchenschreiber oder Beliehene Mitarbeiter nur begrenzt, wenn überhaupt!), die sich natürlich auch entsprechend ausweisen können müssen und dies in aller Regel auch unaufgefordert tun.

Nicht vergessen - die Fischereiaufsicht ist lediglich ein Spezialfall des öffentlichen ORDNUNGSRECHTS und das Ordnungsamt hat durchaus auch Kontrollbefugnisse und leistet regelmäßig der Fischereibehörde Amtshilfe bei Kontrollen.

Je nach Behördenorganisation ist die Fischereibehörde dem Ordnungsamt unterstellt und sogar ein Teil desselben!

Ausweisen muss man sich gegenüber den Beamten (!) des Ordnungsamtes auch - und die Fischereipapiere sollte man auch ruhig zeigen, weil man allenfalls riskiert, dass die Polizei gerufen wird, wenn man gegenüber dem Ordnungsamt trotzdem bockig ist - und - sorry - die Polizei hat wirklich Wichtigeres zu tun - das muss man nicht "bocken", wenn Beamte des Ordnungsamtes vernünftig auftreten!!!

Das war´s mal in Kürze....!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## spin73 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei uns im Verein ist laut Satzung jedes Mitglied befugt, Kontrollen durchzuführen. Wer das nicht mag, darf sich gern was Neues suchen.



Was Euer Verein auch immer in seiner Satzung beschließt ist rein rechtlich gesehen völlig egal, wenn es geltendem Gesetz widerspricht. Fakt ist und bleibt: Das Kontrollrecht haben einzig und allein Fischereiaufseher mit staalicher FA-Prüfung und gültigem Dienstausweis. Alles andere obligt in erster Linie der Freiwilligkeit. Ich habe keine Probleme mich einem Vereinskontrolleur gegenüber auszuweisen wenn der Ton stimmt. Ist dies nicht der Fall, berufe ich mich auf die eindeutige Gesetzeslage.


----------



## spin73 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@ernie1973

Je nach Satzung können Vereinskontrolleure durchaus den (Vereins-)  Erlaubnisschein einziehen und auch mehr, wenn die Satzung dies  hinreichend bestimmt, auch wenn dieser Kontrolleur "nur" vom Verein  stammt - das hängt aber halt´ von der jeweiligen Satzung ab, welcher man  sich als Vereinsmitglied in aller Regel beim Eintritt unterwirft!!! *Vereinsrecht steht und stand nie über geltendem Gesetz!* *Ein nicht staatlicher FA kann und darf keine Papiere einziehen!*

Zudem hat das Ordnungsamt in so einigen Fallkonstellationen annähernd  die gleichen Befugnisse, wie die Polizei, zumindest wenn verbeamtete  Ordnungsamtsmenschen agieren (Angestellte und Knöllchenschreiber oder  Beliehene Mitarbeiter nur begrenzt, wenn überhaupt!), die sich natürlich  auch entsprechend ausweisen können müssen und dies in aller Regel auch  unaufgefordert tun. *Auch das ist nicht richtig! Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes (ob Beamte oder nicht) haben und hatten keine Polizeibefugnisse!*

Nicht vergessen - die Fischereiaufsicht ist lediglich ein Spezialfall  des öffentlichen ORDNUNGSRECHTS und das Ordnungsamt hat durchaus auch  Kontrollbefugnisse und leistet regelmäßig der Fischereibehörde Amtshilfe  bei Kontrollen. *Sie allein dürfen aber nicht kontrollieren!*

Je nach Behördenorganisation ist die Fischereibehörde dem Ordnungsamt unterstellt und sogar ein Teil desselben! *Dies berechtigt Mitarbeiter des Ordnungsamtes trotzdem nicht zur Kontrollen von PA oder Fischereierlaubnis!*

Ausweisen muss man sich gegenüber den Beamten (!) des Ordnungsamtes auch  - und die Fischereipapiere sollte man auch ruhig zeigen, weil man  allenfalls riskiert, dass die Polizei gerufen wird, wenn man gegenüber  dem Ordnungsamt trotzdem bockig ist - und - sorry - die Polizei hat  wirklich Wichtigeres zu tun - das muss man nicht "bocken", wenn Beamte  des Ordnungsamtes vernünftig auftreten!!! *Das ist falsch! Dem Ordungsamt gegenüber muss sich niemand ausweisen!* *Nur gegenüber der Polizei oder Personen mit Polzeibefugnissen (z.b. BGS)*

Das wars mal von mir. Kannst du gerne mal nachlesen mit dem Polzeirecht und den angeblichen Befugnissen der Ordnungsämter. Sicher macht da jedes Bundesland noch seine eigenen Süppchen und mittlerweile blickt man da im Prapgraphendschungel inkl. Sondererlaubnis, Amtshilfe etc. kaum noch durch. Hier bei uns habe ich zumindest mit jemand vom Ordnungsamt gesprochen und der bestätigte mir, das sie keine Polizeibefugnisse haben. Zumindest in Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



spin73 schrieb:


> Was Euer Verein auch immer in seiner Satzung beschließt ist rein rechtlich gesehen völlig egal, wenn es geltendem Gesetz widerspricht. Fakt ist und bleibt: Das Kontrollrecht haben einzig und allein Fischereiaufseher mit staalicher FA-Prüfung und gültigem Dienstausweis. Alles andere obligt in erster Linie der Freiwilligkeit. Ich habe keine Probleme mich einem Vereinskontrolleur gegenüber auszuweisen wenn der Ton stimmt. Ist dies nicht der Fall, berufe ich mich auf die eindeutige Gesetzeslage.




Sorry - ist falsch!

Als Vereinsmitglied unterwirfst Du Dich vollumfänglich der jeweiligen Satzung auf privatrechtlicher Ebene!

Sieht diese Satzung nun Kontrollrechte der "nur" vereinseigenen Kontrolleure vor, dann hast Du dem zuvor zugestimmt!

Wenn Du erwachsen und auch sonst zurechnungsfähig bist und beim Eintritt nicht über 3 Promille hattest, dann hast Du dieser Satzung in der Regel auch wirksam zugestimmt!

Ist natürlich "nur" privatrechtlich das Vereinsrecht - und du kannst da bocken, aber das vereinsinterne "Sanktionensystem" greift dann, weil Du mit Eintritt der Satzung zugestimmt hast und es endet dann evtl. mit einem Rauswurf, wenn Du Dich z.B. einer Kontrolle bei einem "nur" vereinsinternen Kontrolleur verweigerst!

Da eine privatrechtlich geschaffene Kontrollbefugnis (die Du als Mitglied "abgenickt" hast!!!) durchaus nicht gegen höherrangiges Recht verstößt, ist das auch rechtlich in Ordnung!

Manche Vereine bestimmen in ihren Satzungen sogar, dass Mitglieder gegenseitige Kontrollbefugnisse haben - Verweigerung führt da auch oft zum Rauswurf!

So läuft das mit Satzungen nach dem Vereinsrecht!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



spin73 schrieb:


> @ernie1973
> 
> Je nach Satzung können Vereinskontrolleure durchaus den (Vereins-)  Erlaubnisschein einziehen und auch mehr, wenn die Satzung dies  hinreichend bestimmt, auch wenn dieser Kontrolleur "nur" vom Verein  stammt - das hängt aber halt´ von der jeweiligen Satzung ab, welcher man  sich als Vereinsmitglied in aller Regel beim Eintritt unterwirft!!! *Vereinsrecht steht und stand nie über geltendem Gesetz!*
> 
> ...




Ähem - sorry - da bist Du in einigen Punkten mächtig auf dem Holzweg!

ABER - da ich nur Jurist bin und offenbar als Referendar NACH meinem Studium in der Zeit bei der Polizei in NRW auch Verständnisschwierigkeiten hatte, verneige ich mich vor Deiner Weisheit und lasse dich mal machen!



Solltest Du zweifeln, dann empfehle ich Dir zunächst als Lektüre mal das Ordnungsbehördengesetz Deines Bundeslandes!

Da steht die Ermächtigung zur Ausweiskontrolle drin - und sogar eine Generalklausel, die bei jeder Gefahr für die öffentl. Sicherheit und Ordnung greift und den Beamten des Ordnungsamtes eine ganze Menge an (Polizei!!!)- Befugnissen gibt, die Du offenbar nicht kennst, unterschätzt, oder nicht / falsch verstehst!



Lesen --> lernen --> bei Fragen ruhig Fragen - aber besser per PN, weil das hier sonst in Nachhilfe in Sachen "Polizei - und Ordnungsrecht" ausartet, die hier nicht hingehört!

Zum POR gibt es auch gute Bücher und ich gebe gerne Literaturempfehlungen!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## wobbler68 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Hallo

Und wenn du dir eine Gastkarte holst Unterschreibst du einen Vertrag und in dem wird dann auf die geltende Gewässerordnung verwiesen.
Also das Kleingedruckte lesen und daran halten.Vereine (wie meiner)ändern gern das ein und andere.
Sei es höhere Mindestmaße  ,Anzahl der Raubfischruten,längere Schonzeiten und *das jedes Vereinsmitglied kontrollieren darf.*


----------



## spin73 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

@ernie

Das mag ja alles sein mit dem Gefahrenabwehrparagraph und dem kontrollieren des PA durch das Ordnungsamt. Dies beinhaltet aber nicht das Recht zur Fischereikontrolle oder des Fischereischeins, Angelerlaubnis etc. Diese Aussage stammt vom Leiter unserer Fischereibehörde, und wenn der das Mann vom Fach nicht weiß, dann bin ich auch ratlos. Wie gesagt beziehe ich mich dabei vornehmlich auf Sachsen-Anhalt und dessen Gesetzeslage. Will das jetzt auch nicht endlos debattieren bzw. führt das alles zu weit.


----------



## Esox 1960 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Man,man der Junge hat ein wirklich schlechtes Gewissen,und macht sich einen Kopf,was da noch an Strafe kommen könnte.Und einige von euch hauen hier so einen Müll raus.Ein bisschen Zuspruch wäre besser gewesen,auch wenn der Bursche einen Fehler gemacht hat.Das ist auf jeden Fall meine Meinung.!!!


----------



## zokker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Es geht doch hier gar nicht mehr um den jungen esox 1960.
Ist eine typisch deutsche diskusion hier, ich überfliege das hier auch nur noch.


----------



## Fetter Barsch (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

So, nach einem knappen Monat hab ich jetzt den Erlaubnisschein wieder, jetzt hab ich einen Eintrag drin. Aber der Vorsitzende sah das locker, hat mir nichts zusätzlich aufgebrummt, da ich Jungangler bin.:vik:
|wavey:MfG Tony


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Das freut mich für Dich!


----------



## Vanner (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Schön zu hören. Beim nächsten Mal weißt du auf was du immer achten mußt, solche Fehler macht man sicherlich nur einmal.


----------



## Promachos (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

#6 Ich freue mich mit dir! Schön, dass du uns das Ergebnis mitgeteilt hast.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> So, nach einem knappen Monat hab ich jetzt den Erlaubnisschein wieder, jetzt hab ich einen Eintrag drin. Aber der Vorsitzende sah das locker, hat mir nichts zusätzlich aufgebrummt, da ich Jungangler bin.:vik:
> |wavey:MfG Tony



Ende gut,........alles gut. #6


----------



## kridkram (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein nicht ausgefüllt, welche Strafe?*

Auch Glückwunsch von mir zum ,,guten“ Ende. Hab alles gelesen, komme selber aus Sachsen und kann nur empfehlen, wem so ne ,,Lapalie“ zum ERSTEN mal passiert, in die Offensive zu gehen und nicht nur abzuwarten oder noch schlimmer rum zu bocken! Wir hatten bei uns auch schon zwei drei Sachen in der Richtung, aber die Mitglieder haben sich immer an uns gewandt(Vorstand). Er hat dann eine Stellungnahme dazu geschrieben und über uns mit ner kurzen Beurteilung des Täters (positiv), nach Chemnitz zu unserem Regioverband geschickt. Ist dann eigentlich immer sehr human verlaufen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

